

The Flight of an Open Source Project - hyperbling
http://bling.github.io/blog/2013/07/15/flight-of-an-open-source-project/

======
erre
I had originally read _fight_ , and it took me a couple of paragraphs of
trying to find out what the struggle was, to finally realise my error :)

------
deelowe
Good to know I'm not the only one who's had issues with the new powerline.

